# ...and here's why I wanna break down & cry....



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Most of you followed the disaster with stocking, death and algae outbreak of my 55g....well weeks later that is finally semi under control...

So as every night I go to feed my 45g aka the "perfect tank"...What do I see on 1 Rummy...white spots....what do I see looking atthe rest in the tank - YES white spots on ALL rummy....the guys that moved in first many weeks ago....

So yea I'm dialing up Temp and surprisingly have ich med's here now anyway and will begin treatment....

I swear to you guys if this becomes the same kinda disaster its caused in the 55g I will seriously break down & cry and STOP having tanks period, I am so behind devastated right now it ain't even funny any more. And I even soaked the new plants well over 2 days and still this crap now....

I am honestly and truthfully about to quit the hobby here. Years & years never had no problem then we move here and I have more sick & dead fish then anyone can count - I used to enjoy this hobby and be happy with it and interested - This all really vanished over the past weeks to sheer frustrations and sadness, that ain't cool any more at all :evil:

So either send me some good luck charm...or watch for my post starting with "5 tanks for sale"....


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!! You can't go. (ehhmmmm) I mean wait a minute  Tank a deep breath. Don't panic and don't give up. You have helped a lot of people on here. Even me, and I'm helpless most of the time. I see +1 for your info to others all the time. Obviously you know a thing or two about this stuff. Now it's your time to be tested. You have the knowledge you need the willpower. Keep it simple and keep it natural and common sensicle (word?) It's not the end of the world. Fight, fight, we are the champions, fight.

You can do it Angel. I don't always have the best of luck but any good luck I can muster I will and am passing on to you through the electronic waves of energy via the internet. Go get 'em tiger.


----------



## CoffeeMan (Dec 27, 2009)

Being an aquarium noob who's never had to deal with anything like this, I have no words of advice... only well wishes and words of encouragement to never give up fighting the good fight to get your aquarium problems under control.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll stay here and help, that's outta question.

But me myself am helpless with these devastating sicknesses - It really seems to me by now that the fish I used to have before from private hobby breeders must have simply been much healthier fish then this commercialized %#^@*@ I find here. I'm truly at the end of my rope. And yea I can tell you plenty about lights and plants and what fish goes with whom well etc - But sicknesses I never had, up till now and the last treatment in the 55g shot the whole tank wayyy onto the dark side of things....

I'm tired of it, it just doesn't seem any more like its meant to be - Have my lil shrimp farm and call it even :-(


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

Angel... we've been through this before! Hypothetically...  ... you cannot physically abandon the hobby any more than any of us can. I know it is discouraging... but you cannot go down this path and be satisfied!

Hang tuff!


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's my take on it. It's just ich. =P Take it calm, and just be like...crap my fish are sick. Time to be a doctor. You know the way to do it...dial the temp up, so on and so forth. I was so scared...when my puffer had ich, my $25 dollar 1 and a 1/2 inch fish had ich...I didnt give up on him. I knew hed be fine if I just treated it like a normal thing and had him do his thing. I didn't stress about it. I mean I was going throuugh a terrible plague of fin rot, ich, and some sort of fungal infection and to plain not eating...Yet here I am now with three tanks running just great! The fish are sick...I know it sounds, weird, but just believe in them, and they'll be ok.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh man - i'm sorry to hear that you're having such crap luck lately. But if anyone can overcome the trials and tribulations of setbacks; it's you. You obviously enjoy the hobby and have the knowledge and experience to get through this bad time. Once these setbacks are over, you'll be able to take a deep breath and enjoy what you love again.

Having said that, I can certainly understand your frustration. Have you tried looking for a better supplier even if you have to travel further to get there? It's not that often that you buy the actual fish and most everything else is easily found online. Usually cheaper IMO.

Hang in there and best of luck getting over this crisis. Sending good wishes your way.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

@Kelso
When you treated ich before, did it also totally screw up your entire tank system with hardcore 5 diff kinds algae break outs, re-cycling the whole BAD BAD deal??? Did for me the 1st time I faced it on Thanksgiving (and the fish all died on top of it) and that's what's freaking me out complreatly right now with the other tank 
@Romad I have tried 3 diff fish stores (Between TN & GA) so far, unsuccessful. 2 Stores are each with sick fish and the 3rd one I honestly walked out backwards gagging. Needless to say I aviod the big chain stores period for given reasons, so that then leaves me with 0 stores left as far as I could find. I'd LOVE LOVE LOVE to find a breeder, but how & where? Its not like they're listed in the yellow pages :-?

Gosh I pray this 45g will NOT turn into the same nightmare then the 55g has and the fish actually WILL survive this (right now I only see it on all 5 Rummy's)


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

No...it wasn't that bad...but I did lose a lot of fish...8 fish...and my tank did go through a cycle again. I know it's hard, but persevere...I was about to go on craigslist and say to heck with it and just put the tanks up for sale. I'm sorry, and hope you guys pull through! But if anything...jack that temperature to 86-87 degrees! Gradually of course


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

Okay, you know I have no experience with fish illness (death, yes, but treatment, no). But I'm wondering if your patients and all inhabitants of the 45 can go to the 55 so you can really heat up the 45 and kill the ich, treat your fish in a tank that already has been effected by meds, and then put the fish back into the 45 tank once they're healed? Can you heat and salt the 45 (along with major gravel vac since don't the ich parasites dwell in the gravel before they swim back up and become a parasitic nightmare?). I'm just wondering if this would help avoid a chemistry swing in the 45 like you had in the 55 with all the resulting problems.


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

and by the way +1 on Kelso's last comment about stressing. It does no good and I know that from experience. As wacko as it sounds I think I put out stressed vibes into the tank environment when I feel stressed. (I told you it was wacko). I'm a natural panicky person and today when I saw a loach with very light stripes (instead of the usual high contrast black) I went into a panic immediately thinking maybe he had NTD or some crazy bacterial infection. A few hours later I checked on him and his color was completely back to normal. I needlessly panic this way. 

But yes, it does take a lot of work and energy to treat a tank so I feel ya.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Quit the hobby because of an algae outbreak, a few deaths, and ich? I would have been out of the hobby when I started if I had to do that.

I'm sorry, but you are overreacting. Fishkeeping is a HOBBY, and not something someone should be stressed or pressured into. We do this because we love it and KNOW that there will be bumps in the road. 

Just sit down and go to through the situation maturely. You need to relax.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Please don't get offended...but I just remembered this and I hope you'll laugh

Snap out of it!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i will not comment here... read my post from the last time you had this type of issue... be well my friend....


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Kelso...I don't think I can go as far as 86-87 considering Rummy's appreciate a max of 80...I don't wanna kill the ich along with the fish :-(

Stephanie: Won't do, granted its only 3 fish in the 55g but I do NOT wanna infect them too, moving fish to a clean tank is not a good idea IMO and then I'd still have to kill off the ich in the 45g some way. This way now I'm *trying* to cure the fish and the tank at the same time....hopefully

Cody: The algae was a hassle to get under control, but manageable. But to ONLY have sick fish when ever I try buying some - That just starts to seem pointless to me, get fish, they get sick, I try treatment and they die - What's the point in fish keeping then? A(!!!) sick or dead fish every once in a while ok - But Only sick & dead fish - That ain't cool no more!?

Update this AM: Everybody still seems alive, 1 Rummy is going upside down thou and its not looking got for it judging by the looks....


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

I know the feeling! I have had fish for so many yrs and always loved to keep them. But, this "dream" tank of mine has turned out to be a nightmare! I'm going to stick it out though. I know I can beat it! I have white coating all in my tank right now, looks like it snowed in there. I'm figureing it's some sort of algae. Along with that High ammonia, nitrite showing up now, and PH that will not stay in one place. Multi deaths, and loss of baby fish due to water being so screwed up. 
Pick up rock, aim at middle of front glass, throw rock, problem solved!! We could never do that.


----------



## Kengel (Aug 17, 2009)

Good luck fixing your problems man, and quitting won't fix anything. This may seem kinda trivial, but where'd you get your fish from? I've gotten 4 fish from a pet store, all of them died, I've gotten like 10+ from a fish store, they're all alive.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well temp is as far up as it can go with the guys that are in there...Meds been administered 2x so far....all I cn do now is keep up the meds and see what happens over the next few days...there's not much else i know of that I could do......
All else fails I'll get me CPO again and make the 45g one heck of a CPO farm LOL or drain it & make it frog habitat or something...

I just wish I could find another source for fish then the one's I found here.....


----------



## x2fast4everyone (Oct 16, 2009)

Ive only been in the hobby for about 1 year now. and in the first two months i had two cases of ick. I felt the same way i tried million of different meds and the one med that did the job for me was ick guard II. and now i keep 2 bottles of it with me at all times. I hope you luck


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Update Day 3:
So far Temp's been successfully raised w/out issues with anyone. Meds been administered 2x so far (again tonight) and so far (knock on wood) no losses. Which I'm hoping is a GOOD sign, as my Cardinals were ALL dead by day 3 - so I'm hoping this means cure is undergoing there.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Seems like everythig is now working in your favor with this ich outbreak. Keep your chin up. It'll be over soon enough and you can move on.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Hooray! Good news!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I think I need to open a new thread under Sickness thou....Last time like I said the Cardinals all died within 3 days (less actually)...I don't know how long for I need to run the high temps and treatment...maybe a week? I donno???


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Keep the high temps and medication up for four days after all signs of visible ich are gone. It's a sure-fire way.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

4 days after spots on fish are gone, got it....

Thou really I have albino cory's in there and I can NOT tell if they have white spots or not....so would it be safe enough to judge by the Rummy's and other fish only???


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

If your albinos are like my friend's, then they have somewhat translucent fins, right? My bronzes and peppereds have a translucent dorsal fin...and ich is always present on fins as well as the whole body. If the fins are free of the white spots, then your corys don't have ich (99%). Ive noticed on every fish I've had with ich, the fins were almost always the first body part afflicted with it. But yeah, most likely if you use your other fish to judge, youll be pretty safe. This is a well established tank, right? Your cories will probably shrug it off anyway! =)


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's a picture of them guys. I just spent a great while watching them and honestly I can not see whether or not they are infected too, from what I see they're not...but really they're albion's and its too hard to tell :-?

No this is not a established tank (which I consider established - up & running 5-6 months). Its been set up & cycled 1st week Nov, started stocking the week before Thanksgiving. Been hassle free since, up until now, water paramters had not sown any new peaks since the initial cycle. While I woudl consider it a sable tank, i'd def by *my* standards not consider it established


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks ich free to me. Look at the pectoral fins...look good to me!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for all your help & patience with me here Kelso...I know jack about sickness, I really do....I just set there for well over 1 hrs while feeding them watching all Cory....I can NOT see any signs anywhere...could it be the Tetra's are infected but not the Cory? Or will ich attack EVERYBODY in the tank??


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh definitely! It may just be your tetras and only your tetras! What I've learned about cories is that once they're acclimated they're terribly hard to kill! Out of the 16 Cories I have bought, 3 have died, all from stupid fin rot, which they had from the store. The first three I have ever bought have seen my other fish get ich, fungus, fin rot, and general sickness..yet are here still today. They've seen more diseases than most fish, yet have never gotten any themselves! Tetra's are more prone to ich, from what I've seen. But for your final question...nope. It'll attack all the fish, but the ones strong enough to fight it off won't get it. Bettas and cories from what I've seen are very good at fighting and resisting ich.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Update this AM: ALL ALIVE! (which is GREAT news to me really really!!)

The Serpae Tetra's seem to have a FEW white spots, so do the Rummy's but it appears to me as if the Rummy's spots are fewer then the 1st day I seen them. Could it begin healing this quick?
I've always had Corys, various forms and I find if introduced to established tanks, there's 0 issues (at least I never had any issues until recently with 2 ich breakouts grrr).

Fin rot is treatable thou from what I read using Melafix - Had you tried this?

Truthfully I am beginning to wonder BEFORE introducing new fish OR plants to any of my tanks whether or not it would be advisable to QT them and treat for ick for few days in general?? Seems like EVERY fish I get my hands on these days carry's ich (never had that problem before)...

Slide 1 .O {font-size:149%;}


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Glad to hear everyone is still alive!! I would not treat new fish for ich if they are not showing signs of Ich. That is exposure to medication that is not necessary if they are showing no signs of it. It is certainly possible for some fish to have it in your tank, but not all. Some are less prone to ich or stronger fish in general, and some are more susceptible. It is likely your cories do not have it. Just continue to treat your whole tank until you see no spots on anyone, then continue to treat for an additional 3 days.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

to add however yes a QT is a good idea that way if any new fish have any illness them you only have to treat them and not the whole main tank.....


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

The more I think about it......Maybe that's why I never had issues before? I used to have big fish, stronger fish before, never had any Tetra's...maybe that's why I have all the headache now since they're so sensitive??
Only sensitive fish I ever had was the Killi and they came from a private breeder into well established tank and never had issues....


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I am glad they are all doing well. I would definatly put any new fish in QT before adding them to your excisting tanks. It is easier to treat in a few fish in a smaller tank than a big tank with alot of fish in it. Good job spotting it early and treating quickly.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

bearwithfish said:


> to add however yes a QT is a good idea that way if any new fish have any illness them you only have to treat them and not the whole main tank.....


Oh heck yea QT for ANY new fish definitely after my exp with the 55g any & all go QT, the only one's i excluded so far was the shrimp lol
The ONLY thing that could have carried ich into the 45g was add plants, thou I did soak them for a few days, apparently that wasn't good enough :-? so going fwd not only will my fish be QT'ed but plants as well


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh definitely QT, I just wouldn't treat for Ich for all fish you put in the QT unless they start to show signs. Keep up the good work, it'll be over before you know it.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Hoooray! I did try melafix...and 2 days later the fins were reduced to a bloody stump...next day...dead. =(

But good news to hear!...I'd do a little water change tomorrow !!!BeFoRe!!! you administer the drugs.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I was planning on checking all parameters 2nite.... So do a w/c 2x with the meds in there now you're saying?


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

You administer the drugs everyday right? Well before you do your daily dosing, do a water change as normal and then when all is done, dose the tank as usual.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Kelso said:


> You administer the drugs everyday right? Well before you do your daily dosing, do a water change as normal and then when all is done, dose the tank as usual.


+one8)


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Update day 4 morning:
Had a rise in NO2 last night, did a ~30% w/c. Fed them and dosed again.

All are alive!!! I do not see any more spots on my Serpae Tetra's. 2 Rummys look spot free as well no # I'm unsure it doesn't wanna show its other side to me Rummy no 4 still has 2 visible spots.

But I tell ya'll they all look a HECK of a lot better then the day after I first discovered it.

So I just keep Temp up & keep on dosing until such day I see no more pots on no one and then 5 days after that dosing would stop (that's if I have the correct ich understanding here)


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd stick with four days. 5 Days would be too much. I say this because with any animal, you don't wanna give them too much medication right? The free floating stage of the "ich" lasts three days. The fourth day is to kill all remaining ich that could have hatched on day one of being supposedly ich free, including the ones that could have hatched late into the day. Keeping the temp up on day five won't hurt. by day six you should have it knocked down a degree or two. Or could leave it as is. I keep all my tanks at 80+ degrees, my highest tank stays at 84


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

So then, once I see no more spots 4 day dose still. Day 5 do nothing day 6 dial temp back down a lil and do a super gravel vac and add carbon to the filter - Did I get that right now.

Sorry to sound like such a dummy to ya'll, but I know zip about sicknesses, can tell ya all about plants & fish, but not sicknesses, never dealt with it up until now (and the first ich on the Cardinals was fatal)


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, now you know a little something about sickness  That'll all work just well. Don't you have heavily planted tanks? Why do you use carbon? Just curious. Even in my not so heavily planted tanks, I still don't use carbon


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, if you look at my aquariums here, the one under ich attack is the New 45g, well planted. No I do NOT use Carbon, but read on several places that after medicating you have to add it to the filter to remove it, so I was gonna get some to add and help that way clean the tank.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Ahhhhh, hmmm...forgot about that...What I did is just do a 50% wc and then...I can't even remember if I used carbon or not...I think I just put a panty hose piece with carbon in it in front of the filter jet, haha. Hahah, well, whatever works!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

:welldone: update this AM: 1 spot left on 1 rummy that is IT! Ain't that awesome...:-D


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> :welldone: update this AM: 1 spot left on 1 rummy that is IT! Ain't that awesome...:-D


Yay!!! I'm really glad to hear this. You hung in there and didn't quit so big kudos to you.

Wishing you the best fishy health going forward.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Roman...sure's been a headache here lately with these 2 tank...can only get better from here on right!? Worked well in the past so i'd be darned if I couldn't do it again lol


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> Thanks Roman...sure's been a headache here lately with these 2 tank...can only get better from here on right!? Worked well in the past so i'd be darned if I couldn't do it again lol


Exactly right. Lots of hard work and care down the drain otherwise.


----------



## rsn48 (Nov 26, 2009)

Angel, I've been following this without comment; glad you toughed it out, recall that experience is learning more from the bad than the good. I don't recall from the original post but had you recently introduced something new that let to the infestation?

Regardless, congratulations!

I just noticed your from Missouri, I once spent some time in Blackburn, a small town I won't be surprised you haven't heard of this area. My college roommates father was the minister at the local United Church of Christ there. The one notable memory I have is that I went to the Xmas Eve service - many a decade ago - and as part of my welcoming I was encouraged to ring the church bell. Well I grabbed the rope, pulled it twice and it broke - I wasn't so popular there after that...lol! The rope had rotted out over the years and I was the unlucky sap to pull it on its final last gasps; that didn't matter to the towns people, I was the one who broke the rope - a foreigner.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Romad said:


> Exactly right. Lots of hard work and care down the drain otherwise.


Was more 'fun' in the past 6-7 tank to simple maintain it and that was it and enjoy it...but you're right, now I learned another new thing and that's how to battle algae (in the 55g) and ich attches (in the 45g)...but now i'm OK i do NOT wish to learn any more odd new things about my tanks pls :lol:


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Very true! But now the bad-learning curves can gladly stay away from me for a while anyway :lol:
Yup, I did, plants....I did soak them before intro them...apparently not well enough...again live & learn right...now in my house not only new fish get QT but plants too :lol:

Missouri - me? no....I'm from CO living in TN now...I honestly don't think I ever even been there :-D


----------



## rsn48 (Nov 26, 2009)

My bad Angel, I think I mentioned I've been working at the Olympics with folks from all over the planet. One of them brought a nasty bug with them and were kind enough to share it around. I've been in and out of headaches, dizziness, fog, coughing, sneezing, and symptoms I don't even remember - oh yeah, stomach cramps. The good news is I'll probably be good to go once the Olympics starts in about 50 days.

I glanced somewhere and saw Missouri so I could have just misread something, at this stage that is very likely. Oh and woke up this morning with a new sore throat. This is one of those head colds that keeps morphing into something else.

In my own tank, not yet set up, I'm now "sweating" through the issue of substrate suitable for plants. The stuff I have been looking is good if I take out a second mortgage on the home....lol!


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> Very true! But now the bad-learning curves can gladly stay away from me for a while anyway :lol:
> Yup, I did, plants....I did soak them before intro them...apparently not well enough...again live & learn right...now in my house not only new fish get QT but plants too :lol:
> 
> Missouri - me? no....I'm from CO living in TN now...I honestly don't think I ever even been there :-D


 
Hi, 

How long should they be soaked and in anything special? I did know to rinse them well but did not know yet to soak them. Boy, I sure have a lot to learn with plants, if I am going to go this route. I only have as few plants so far in my daughter's tank that I got when I got the stuff to put in the tank to set it up, but that before I realized how much more I will need to know about plants. They seem to be doing ok, so far, even before the right type of light. I was in the store yesterday and they had two daylight flouresant lights (Coral Reef brand) that go into the screw type bulb input and good thing I opened up the one box at the counter....one was broken. I bought the one thinking that would be better than nothing right now and I got home and broke it. I could not believe it! I normally would know better how to handle the darn thing, but I was tired and I felt rushed. I am used to the type of flouresants that do not screw in and the ones we have at home that are the larger rounded type where you can twist the light part without breaking it. I went to screw it in like I did the ones it came with without taking off the small little plastic covering so I had to hold the glass part instead of the ceramic part and it went POP! I was soooo mad at myself. That is what I get for doing something when I am tired and hurried. My Pug was barking because I just got home and he gets excited like that. That did not help. That darn light cost me over $14.00 bucks. Now I do not have any at all...the right kind that is. I don't think I will be able to get any until mid next week -- the store that would most likely have them is not open on Monday and Tuesday and Petco is out of them and Petsmart does not have them. 

I need to read your threads on lights....where you got yours. I think you said you got them at the home improvement stores. Do they have the narrow kind that can screw in? It is just the 14 gallon type top. 

Sorry to somewhat hijack this thread. 

~Holly


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh nooo sick over the holidays...that is just NOT fair.....You sound an awful lot like my poor neighbor, she's beeig battle it well over 2 weeks now and can NOT get rid of it whatsoever....ya'll need to stay away from these kinda unhealthy folks 

What kinda set up are you going for there? I never used any special substrate stuff - Worked well for me over the past years in all tanks  I'm just that kinda gal thou...I keep it easy, natural and pretty & most of all healthy


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Holly I may not be the best person to answer this properly. In the past yrs I simply rinsed off new plants and added them. I recently learned that can be close by fatal doing so.
My plan going fwd now, I bought a box size 27qt with a lid and my plants IF I get any new ones will be housed in there for 1 week min before adding to new tank, based of the ich life cycle and needing to 'feed' on fish. I am sure there's something I could add in there to kill it off or whatever but I just plan on having them in the container with heat and light and conditioned water.

I'm lil confused (excuse me for it, party was too much for me last night lol) do you have the florescent tubes on your tank or the screw in bulbs that are almost like regular light bulbs in the house?
I have tanks that house both types of lights and I just simply buy any needed bulbs at Lowes, they have nice daylight bulbs and florescent tubes and only cost a few bucks and its been working for my plants over yrs now.
I can't find the threat any more where this was recently discussed with screw in's, but here's pictures of mine. Apart from the job they do for my plants, I LOVEEE these cause they're energy bulbs and as they slowly warm up the light comes on slowly, just like a sunrise instead of BAM lights on like other tanks and I find this sooo much more natural. Like I said I got mine at Lowes, company called 'Bright effects" daylight bulbs rated at 6500K and it was like $2-3 for a 2pack of these here in the picture.
To be honest with you, once I go through and have to replace lights 1 yrs from now, I will replace all with the one's like that, IMO just works sooo much better (well apart from the Java moss EXPLODING on me lol)


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the response. Is the box a tank? I guess it would have to be to have water in it. I will definitely look into that and highly consider doing this myself. 

Regarding the lights, I am not surprised you got confused a bit. I get a little wacky being on the computer too much and sometimes when I think I need to elaborate more or change how I explain it I am too tired too. I am on the computer quite a bit at times for the business and my right side of my neck and trapezius can ache at times. Must be the 46 year old aches. LOL It is just my vulnerable side.

Anyway, the lid comes with the screw in type. It came with the regular incandesant lights. I saw the daylight flouresant bulbs at Petco and bought just the one since the other one was broken. They look like this: 








*Coralife Mini Compact Fluorescent 50/50 Bulb*

*$9.99*











Wow, looks like it is on sale online. They charged me over $14.00! They had to look up how much it was. I wonder if I was supposed to get it on sale. Maybe it is just on sale online. 

I remember seeing that thread you posted about lighting and that picture you posted. I wantedto find it again to read about it again.....where you got it and what kind, etc. I did remember you said some kind of store like Lowes. I just ended up grabbing the one I ended up with because I was already there. How much are the ones you use? I may just go there instead so I can get them on Monday. 

Thanks again for all your help. I am sure I am going to have more questions regarding plants as I continue on. I need to go check that thread that guys posted yesterday with a question on cleaning them if they do get Algae...to see if he got a response. I would like to know too. I am sure part of the problem can be high Nitrates but not sure what else when it is on live plants. I have a really critical eye, so I hope the upkeep is not going to drive me nuts......lack of trimming/prunning, etc. 

Get some rest today! We did not do anything last night. Just read and then went to sleep. Oh, I did watch the Who will be the next Food Network Star. They showed the whole thing. I caught it when they were down to 6 people. I don't really like to cook but I sure like to eat! I kinda like that show. 






Angel079 said:


> Holly I may not be the best person to answer this properly. In the past yrs I simply rinsed off new plants and added them. I recently learned that can be close by fatal doing so.
> My plan going fwd now, I bought a box size 27qt with a lid and my plants IF I get any new ones will be housed in there for 1 week min before adding to new tank, based of the ich life cycle and needing to 'feed' on fish. I am sure there's something I could add in there to kill it off or whatever but I just plan on having them in the container with heat and light and conditioned water.
> 
> I'm lil confused (excuse me for it, party was too much for me last night lol) do you have the florescent tubes on your tank or the screw in bulbs that are almost like regular light bulbs in the house?
> ...


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Don't mean to be rude Angel, BUT TOLD YOU SO! =P


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

The 'black box' is the hood to the tank (see picture below closed) under this 'bubbel' you see on the hood is where the 2 bulbs sit that I posted the pic of earlier.

These exact lights you posted I have no exp with and honestly don't want to for the price :lol: Judging by eye measurements only here - They're the same size on the 'screw' part then mine are ~1" that I posted up top, just mine are formed more tubular style and are a fraction of the cost:lol:
Just take a given bulb that fits in this very hood with you to the next best homestore (Homedepot, Lowes, Ace) and see if you can find the one's I posted earlier, our Lowes always has them here (but I also know they don't carry the same stuff in different States:roll

Uhm how much did I pay for them?.....Don't quote me now but something like $2-3 for a 2-pack, definitely less then $5 I can tell you that much and most definitely far less then $14 :-D

The biggest thing with light is: Appropriate spectrum for plants! Now surly you can achive this by buying very expensive ABC brand stuff at the pet store, or safe the $ and get them at the home store for a fraction of the price. Pers I prefer the best set up for my fish & plants and the most reasonable cost to do so....money safed along the way will flow into yet another new tank set up 

I just recently had a horrible algae break out with 5 diff kinds algae growing at one time, nightmare, but I battled it successfully over the past weeks, safed all plants and am algae free now *yay* from that learning curve I can assure you there's many different factors that drive (or don't drive) the growth of algae and most each algae has its own pref circumstances why it'll grow in your tank. A good set up from the start will prevent that.
Most importantly is the balance in a tank (Lights, Stock, fertilizer), once that balance its outta wack for which ever reason...that's when troubles often start.

Whether tank set ups or fighting problems in a tank, there's a few guidelines to follow, yes indeed, but troubleshooting has to be done case by case cause even me with having multiple tanks running at one time with the same source water I can assure you there's not a SINGLE tank alike


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for all your help.  I will go to home depot on Monday. Lowes is not close enough to us. I will have to find a spot for a quarantine tank. Not sure where. BTW, how many tanks do you have total? They all look great! The most I had at one time was 6...or maybe it was 5...can't remember now. No wonder my husband cringes a bit now when I talk about fish tanks and after I got my daughter's small tank. He remembers. I don't think I will let myself go that far this time. I really don't have the proper space and maybe not the time either. 

I will keep you posted on the plant world for me. 




Angel079 said:


> The 'black box' is the hood to the tank (see picture below closed) under this 'bubbel' you see on the hood is where the 2 bulbs sit that I posted the pic of earlier.
> 
> These exact lights you posted I have no exp with and honestly don't want to for the price :lol: Judging by eye measurements only here - They're the same size on the 'screw' part then mine are ~1" that I posted up top, just mine are formed more tubular style and are a fraction of the cost:lol:
> Just take a given bulb that fits in this very hood with you to the next best homestore (Homedepot, Lowes, Ace) and see if you can find the one's I posted earlier, our Lowes always has them here (but I also know they don't carry the same stuff in different States:roll
> ...


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

You're very welcome! I *think* Homedepot also carried Bright effects bulbs but either case, they'll have something similar to this, as long as it look like a tube, the screw part is the size you need and its something along the lines of "Daylight" that is rated on the pack at 6500 Kelvin, you're set  (Just bare in mind to dig a lil on the lower shelves, they don't have them sitting out with the common home bulbs usually, that why at first I couldn't find mine).

Right now, I 'only' have 5 tanks going which is actually kinda relaxing as far as w/c and trimmings. I think the most I had going on 1 time was 8 and that was a LOT work doing all these w/c and non-stop plant trimming. I do eventually wanna set up a 'fish room' once we add on to the house in a basement room, the agreement is HE get's his super bow wow gaming room - me my fish room 

I sure hope your new set up and plantings will work well, show us some pictures when you're done, love pictures (in case you hadn't noticed yet lol)


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> You're very welcome! I *think* Homedepot also carried Bright effects bulbs but either case, they'll have something similar to this, as long as it look like a tube, the screw part is the size you need and its something along the lines of "Daylight" that is rated on the pack at 6500 Kelvin, you're set  (Just bare in mind to dig a lil on the lower shelves, they don't have them sitting out with the common home bulbs usually, that why at first I couldn't find mine).
> 
> Right now, I 'only' have 5 tanks going which is actually kinda relaxing as far as w/c and trimmings. I think the most I had going on 1 time was 8 and that was a LOT work doing all these w/c and non-stop plant trimming. I do eventually wanna set up a 'fish room' once we add on to the house in a basement room, the agreement is HE get's his super bow wow gaming room - me my fish room
> 
> I sure hope your new set up and plantings will work well, show us some pictures when you're done, love pictures (in case you hadn't noticed yet lol)


My Home Depot doesn't carry that brand...I bought one but it was only 5000K so I have to order a 6500K lower wattage bulb. I found it online but don't wan tto pay for shipping :-?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Seriously? I'd have really thought CA with all their 'safe the planet' restrictions surly would have them...odd....do you have a Lows somewhere?
Or I can scan in a label from the pack and you can ask them if they can order them for ya, most places will do that?


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Natalie,

Just wanted to let you know that I went to Home Depot and they don't carry them (compact flouresants like you have) here either. I don't really want to go all the way to Lowes. I am going to order the ones from Petsmart online like the one I broke. They are on sale online line at least. So far, my daugher's plants seem to be doing ok even with the cheapy incandescents. 

Thanks again!

~Holly


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

That's screwy....maybe I should just buy them in bulks here and mail them to all you guys.


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> That's screwy....maybe I should just buy them in bulks here and mail them to all you guys.


Totally...

after all the plant threads on here lately, I researched online and seriously to get a lower wattage but higher kelvin bulb takes work. of course, i'm going for compact flourescents but still. i'm thinking about paying an arm and a leg for shipping just so i can get the low wattage full spectrum bulb i found online that's like three bucks.


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

and p.s. yes there is a lowe's here but it's like twenty or thirty minutes away.


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> That's screwy....maybe I should just buy them in bulks here and mail them to all you guys.


 
;-)


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

stephanieleah said:


> Totally...
> 
> after all the plant threads on here lately, I researched online and seriously to get a lower wattage but higher kelvin bulb takes work. of course, i'm going for compact flourescents but still. i'm thinking about paying an arm and a leg for shipping just so i can get the low wattage full spectrum bulb i found online that's like three bucks.


You are in the same boat I am in. Also, regarding the distance to go to Lowes. Ours is definitely 25 minutes or so. I rather pay the extra then have to drive down there. I've got to start working again in the candle shop (not a store but workshop at home). I was supposed to get back on Tuesday but I have been driving into town both Tuesday and Wednesday for fish stuff! That is the bad thing about having your own business....easy to slide from working....unless of course there are order deadlines. :roll: My love for candles has definitely turned into a job. I still have some passion though for them, but the profit is not too good yet. It is a trememdous amount of work.


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

*p.s.*

Which ones are you going to get and from where? I must have missed that part. I am going to get the ones online at Petco. They are on sale for a little over $9.00 each.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Its just so odd, cause I always found the florescent's tubs and screw ins, in Colorado, Overseas and here now...are ya'll sure to look on these hidden bottom shelves too? Cause the screw ins I first didn't find neither until after lil 'digging' around at the store.


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> Its just so odd, cause I always found the florescent's tubs and screw ins, in Colorado, Overseas and here now...are ya'll sure to look on these hidden bottom shelves too? Cause the screw ins I first didn't find neither until after lil 'digging' around at the store.


 
Hi, I looked and looked and then I had someone called over that worked the electrical section and he said they do not carry them. He referred me to a pond and aquarium store near the Lowes we have here. I have never been to that aquarium store. I am not sure if they have fish but they may. Someday, it may be worth the drive. I need to look them up again online to see exactly what they have in the way of fish. We are really limited on fish supply up here. The only store right now other than Petco and PetsMart is Aquarium Solutions which has good fish it seems. The owner is very nice, experienced and personable. The other two stores are just saltwater stores. Evergreen Pets just closed do to the owner passing away. I finally went there for the first time and there was a note posted on the door. Not sure if they are going to be able to reopen. I have never been in there but I have heard good things about the store. This is one thing I miss about San Diego....our fish stores! We had some good ones down there. I much prefer it up here though. I looked in the book for Coeur d' Alene and Post Falls which is right next to us and nothing came up! Maybe later down the road when I get more experienced I should open up a fish store and quit candles. :lol: In my dreams. 

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

How messed up indeed :-(

Heck yea own your own fish store.....priceless....I think that'd be one of the first careers in my life where I do NOT wanna leave work lol


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Update:* I hadn't seen no more spots since last Sun. I been keeping the temp up and meds still going. Will stop meds on Sat which will make it 1 week after I seen no more signs.
Contrary to my first impression about the 1 rummy 'acting up' all are doing just fine now, no signs of nothing, all act good. 
I think at this time and point its safe to say I battled it well and its over, specially cause of my 1st ich experience I'm extremely happy about that.

Now back and on to the stocking of the tanks FINALLY lol


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Just curious as to why you are keeping up the medications for so long...


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

All I found online suggested 4-5 days after visible signs are gone. Me being ick paranoid by now, I'll follow that suggestion, plus honestly I can NOT tell you whether or not the ALBION cory's have had or do have any white spots, simply can not see it


----------



## kevincao (Jan 7, 2010)

ich is not a big problem, if that is your case, for all hobbyist ich will eventually come sooner or later, treating it is just way to easy.

here are the 1,2,3s...

1.raise temperature to 86F (ich will spawn in high temperature, which means leaving the host a.k.a your fish)
2.use aquarium salt, or copper safe from mardel (it doesn't stain tank), these will only work when ich is spawning which means is not attached on your fish
3. week later do a 50% water change (make sure temp is stable)


finally, to prevent anymore ich happening, make sure.

1. no rapid water temp change, (THE MAIN CAUSE OF ICH INFECTION)
2. tank too dirty can cause too
3. when get new fish observer for a week before adding to the tank

i'm sure these are things are probably on your ich medication treatment directions, but i speak from experience, and it ain't a big deal


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

No I can NOT raise my temp to 86F cause not all fish I house would tolerate that, so pls be careful handing out these advises not knowing what's in someone's tank;-)

Also I can not add salt, that would flat out kill some of the fish I have too, again pls be careful handing out these advises not knowing what's in someone's tank;-)

As far as your prevention goes: I actually carried it into my tank from plants that were soaked, but apparently not long-well enough ;-)


----------

